# Latest bagseed grow - 6 weeks into flower



## dubblehue (Apr 27, 2009)

She's from some seed a friend had collected from random bags. She's got some nice purple on her leaves, some can be seen in pics. Grown in Gardener's Gold Organic Soil, 3 gallon pot, vegged for 30 days under 250w MH and flower under two 250w HPS. No nutes this time. She's really starting to plump up and fill out with trichs. This one's looking much nicer than my first try at growing in my closet.


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Apr 27, 2009)

looking groovy....so 1/3rd of that is mine right? i mean, that IS my light 

not as big as your last one but nice none the less


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks nice man, keep up the good growing.


----------



## dubblehue (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks


----------

